# Gold Farmen



## Shiningh (24. Februar 2009)

hay
So direkt zur frage würde gerne wissen wo ich mit dem beruf berbau als mensch in den startgebieten gut farmen kann, oder näherer umgäbung
thx im voraus


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2009)

Goldadern gibts in Startgebieten nicht.


----------



## Primus Pilus (25. Februar 2009)

Shiningh schrieb:


> hay
> So direkt zur frage würde gerne wissen wo ich mit dem beruf berbau als mensch in den startgebieten gut farmen kann, oder näherer umgäbung
> thx im voraus



Hallo,

ganz zu Anfang am besten Kupfer in Dun Morogh (Zwergenstartgebiet) abbauen.

Grund: Irgendwie scheint jeder Zwerg oder Gnom zu denken, man könne nur im Wald von Elwynn leveln und somit ist in Dun Morogh so gut wie keiner unterwegs, der auch Erze abbauen könnte.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Allysekos (9. März 2009)

toll


----------



## fst (15. Juni 2009)

Ach.Du kannst im Wald von Elwyn genau so gut Kupfer farmen wie in Dun Morogh, dass ist nur ein Gerücht das es in Dun Morogh mehr zum Abbauen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyyPala (30. Juni 2009)

Naja ist zwar kein Anfangs gebiet, aber wenn du noch nicht so hoch bist und Gold veridenen willst dann würde ich Methril und Torium abbauen und verkaufen, davon findest du viel in  Sengenden Schlucht und Brennende Steppe.


----------



## fre_k (7. Juli 2009)

Wobei ich auch nicht ganz verstehe wiso du am anfang "Farmen" wilst.
Sachen wie Kupfer sammelt man doch im vorbeigehen zum hochskillen. Einen anderen Zweck haben diese Vorkommen eigntlich nicht.


----------



## Darksasuke (8. Juli 2009)

Genau also beim lvln farm man ja auch seinen erze und ich sag ma so wenn du das Kupfer nicht brauchst stell es einfach ins ah da bekommste auch deinen paar silber für. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker1994 (21. Oktober 2009)

Im Rotkammgebirge kann man gut Zinn und Kupfer farmen die lassen sich dann zu Bronze verhütten was man dann gut im AH verkaufen kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

